# whats your test for line cooks????



## fryguy (Sep 2, 2009)

when needing to fill a line postition i always have them make a hollandaise for me. I simple put all the ingedents on the line, but not together, and ask them to make me a hollandaise. I am sooooo suprised at how many cooks aplying for a line cooks job at a country club can't even make this basic sauce. this seems to weed out the bad ones pretty quick.......whats your tricks???


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I actually like that idea.

I asked one of my fellow cooks one time to go to the cooler to gather the ingredients for hollandaise. She returns with tomatoes, mushrooms, onions, etc. but no eggs or butter

Our Chef shows potential employees around the kitchen, pointing out where everything is. Then they get 3 random proteins and have to make 3 dishes.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

No tricks, just see how they perform on the line.

But, I once interviewed a guy that went on and on about their extensive knowledge in Greek foods from their years and years of cooking in New York.
Worked in a Greek restaurant and could do anything, blah blah blah.

I said "Oh, so you must know how to make Spina Bifida?".

His reply? "Oh, no, someone else always did that".

He wasn't hired.


----------



## spudly (Aug 30, 2009)

My experience was just see how they do on the line, too. Some of my best had very little experience but the quickness and desire to learn was there. I liked teaching them "my way"...cause some of the 'experienced" ones had a few really bad habits that were even harder to undo.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Here in Florida first test I give is a drug test Most applicants fail( 5 out of 6 last year)
Good thing you didn't ask him to make Stanakopita, or Pastassio or Dolmas:chef:

They did not serve that where he worked!:crazy:


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

We give all applicants a drug test too.
I would prefer that they were given an I.Q. test, but that's not my call.


P.S. - I hope you know that I know how to actually pronounce and spell spanakopita


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

I ask them to make me eggs over easy, eggs over medium, and an 
omelet.....pretty much tells me if they can cook....once a high paced
breakfast job is mastered, you can pretty much teach them the rest.
I continue to be amazed by the amount of cooks that cannot toss eggs or 
cook breakfast. Most think its beneath them and a low skill position, until the
try it.


----------



## natividad (Aug 4, 2009)

mystery basket. i provide 2 or 3 proteins, 1 type of pasta, usually 2 weird ingedients , for example i love to give people leechies cause no one knows what to do with them, lol. i give them the run of the pantry and 1 hour to impress me. i need 3 courses. also i don't expect people to wear a suit to an interview, but i expect people to dress like they want a job from me. finger nails must be clean. look me in the eye. during the practical i watch knife skills, understanding of basic techniques, prep area cleanliness and time management. if you pass all that, then i'll hire someone on a probationary basis. my turn over rate is very low because i hire the right people at the very beginning and don't bother to waste my time with the wanna be's.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

For a "line cook", I'm looking for:
Good sanitation practices
Ability to follow directions
knowledge of basic cooking skills
a history of "on-time" performance
Of course, they must:
pass a drug test
have the documentation necessary to complete an I-9
Then an oral interview and, if all of the above is satisfactory, I "might" set up a practical exercise to further demonstrate their abilities to do what we require.

Once that is done, we check references, and we DO check!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm a line cook and I didn't have to do a drug test (mind you I'd have passed if I had to do one I don't do drugs) and what got me my position was performance based. I work in a breakfast place and I am one of the few people who do the egg station and do it well. (and it's ironic because I am very allergic to eggs... I can handle them just not ingest them) I had to train people this week on eggs and the one I thought would be the better on the station was the worst. He has been to culinary school so I thought he'd do well with presentation but I was mistaken.. while he knew how to make eggs, his inexperience on a hot line did show. He will in time overcome that but I was surprised by it because I didn't expect that from him.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I think eggs are the hardest to do and do well. I was the only cook at the last place I worked at and eggs were on our menu but not easy, well etc.. they were part of a breakfast sandwich or wrap and they were all simply fried eggs. Now that I cook at a breakfast place and I am the only one who was trained for eggs that is still employed there I know how challenging eggs can be. They're easy enough to cook and also too easy to screw too.. if I had a dollar for every yolk that I broke I'd be retired now!:chef:


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been saying this for years.
It's not a glamorous job, it's not promoted on the food channel, so the up and comers think it's not a skillset they need, and they do indeed turn their noses up at it.

It's amazing how many people make a living out of cooking eggs poorly.
I'm always impressed when I go out and see some talent reflected in the eggs I receive.
I've always felt that I can train more people more easily to do lunch or dinner, but when I find a qualified breakfast cook, I try to hang on to them.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I really like doing breakfasts even though my station gets killed on weekends. Guaranteed I am busy from 9am right up untul 2pm every day but it does make the shift go by much faster for sure.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

When I find a breakfast cook that shows up every day, and shows up sober, I do all I can to hang on to 'em!:lol: I don't mind running a man short for lunch or dinner or getting called in on a day off, but getting a call at 6:15 am because the am cook didn't show will definitely chap my arse.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

That would bug me too! One thing about being a breakfast cook is the ability to get up early and be productive at such an early hour. I'm not saying that they shouldn't drink or whatever, but they have to quit earlier than most other people would.


----------



## cthompson (Sep 8, 2009)

I love eggs and they are in fact the basis of a great chef. If you can not master eggs you are not a chef.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

One thing that goes a long way with making "good" eggs is a properly seasoned grill!! I do eggs well (I am on the egg station at work) and on Saturday my eggs were sucking monkey butt and I had a ton of remakes because my grill was not seasoned properly by the opener! I opened yesterday and today.. properly seasoned the grills and guess what... I was sending out some hot looking eggs!


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

I usually just get them to peel and cook some vegetables, sort through salad greens, and cook staff meal.

Can usually get a pretty good idea of how they work/cook from watching them do these simple tasks. Unfortunately, it's also disappointing how poorly some cooks do these tasks (make a mess peeling vegetables, cook them wrong, can't sear meat, etc...). If I don't want to kill myself watching them peel vegetables or sort greens, it's a start. At least then they can be somewhat useful in a kitchen...

Likewise, in the pastry kitchen, I get them to crack eggs and scale ingredients. If they can do that, again, they might be useful...

*Personally, I could care less how well someone does a complex recipe/technique. I can teach that. You can't always teach work ethic and attention to detail.*


----------



## ariphilipson (Aug 13, 2009)

why is a drug test so important?
i mean if you're able to work well, be promt on time, and know your cooking. then why should the fact that someone partakes be an issue for hire?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Because if you get hurt on job, many places now do a spot drug test. If you are found to be under the influence, there is no work -mans comp payments or benefits to you, and you can't hold anyone responsible. By giving pre -drug test employees insurance rate is also cheaer.

Also I never ran across anyone who was under influence that I could not spot by actions, temperament or some other tell-tale trait. and I am not a Doctor or authority.:chef:


----------



## fryguy (Sep 2, 2009)

first, this thread really was'nt about drug testing but about what test do you have for someones competency........and second, for gods sake use your brian man, this is all about liability and sure you may be able to do things right for a while but it will catch up to you.....


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Because all of those things rarely go hand in hand.
Maybe short term, but not long term.
Anyone who thinks differently is kidding themselves.

I should tell you that I used to "partake", and heavily so.
I even went through a period where I would, on a half hour break, drive 10 minutes home, take 10 minutes worth of bong hits, then 10 minutes back.
The first thing I'd do upon arriving back at work was to try to come down enough so I could function at the proper level.
I'm sure I didn't consistently achieve that.
Getting stoned also saps motivation.
I don't know how many pot smokers I've worked with that would, last minute, lose motivation to show up to work.
Let's not even get started on speed, it really takes a person out of their game.
Sure, at first it seems like they are dynamos, but shortly they can't even function at a low level without doing the drug.
Yeah, I speak from experience.
I was young and stupid once.

I'm older now.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I am glad that you are up front. Your past makes you who you are today. Everyone here has a past.

But going back to why this thread is here, I think making people do a sauce is terrific.
Its important to know who has a true knowledge of cooking.

Have someone make a crepe ..... (like on ****'s Kitchen) that will tell you alot.
Or fillet a fish, basic souffle ,a soft boiled egg........
www.quizrocket.com/*cook*ing-quiz/ simple questions.

Petals


----------



## wild will (Apr 26, 2013)

fryguy said:


> when needing to fill a line postition i always have them make a hollandaise for me. I simple put all the ingedents on the line, but not together, and ask them to make me a hollandaise. I am sooooo suprised at how many cooks aplying for a line cooks job at a country club can't even make this basic sauce. this seems to weed out the bad ones pretty quick.......whats your tricks???


----------



## wild will (Apr 26, 2013)

the best way is to make em make a over easy egg it' ll show any experience as for sauces n recipes that can be taught and hopefully learned fast. I've been cooking 25yrs in the industry learned everything in the trenches. If i don't know how to make somthin I only need to be shown once n ill make it the same way everytime. I lied my way into jobs at first but found decent guys I learned from now I help the kid that's just starting out so he doesn't get passed over by someone who cant take the time to teach him how to make a sauce few restaurants use nowadays except in powder form .


----------



## robbie rensel (Feb 21, 2013)

French omelet

Chicken breast

Green veg

Starch

I want to see their technique and then their flow on the line.


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

A past chef I worked with used to have his applicants make a 3-egg hollandaise as a test also. I don't have line cooks, but I do have a pretty intensive process when hiring personal chefs for our chef service. Even a bad cook can occasionally do a good mystery basket so the first thing I do is a verbal culinary test over the phone. I rarely find anyone who can answer everything correctly, but I don't expect them to and it gives me a really good idea as to what culinary knowledge they hold in their head. If they make it past the first stage, we do an in-person interview and see if their attitude and personality are a good fit for my team and what we do. If that goes well, I see if they can cook by giving them some dish requests and a time limit to complete them, no recipes.


----------



## chefct (May 8, 2013)

I agree with Mikeb. 
I will teach them the way things are done properly. I like to see how the person performs on the line when we are hopping are they keeping up (working hard and at pace) Are they at least attempting to cook and plate the way I want? Are they keeping their station and themselves clean ( I never hire a dirty apron, I have no time for slobs) And can they keep there cool under fire (technique and temperament)


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW. I feel kinda bad after reading this thread. I can't remember the last place I've worked in that used any hollandaise sauce. The best thing I do remember hearing, from more than one(1) really top chef type guy, was _"If you don't know something ... ask before you [goof] it up!"_. I think I knew I passed their tests when I got asked if I could or wanted to come back. I treat new people the same way in my kitchen. NO test, just work. If you do it you can come back ... if not ... thanks for coming, better luck in your future. 

_We work in kitchens ... It ainte rocket surgery. _


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

Just a heads up to you guys about your tests.

I went for a job. He asked me to make hollandaise. I've only worked at one Italian restaurant, where we have no need at all for it, so I told him what I thought was right. 'Chef, I know _how_ to make it, as in I've read the recipe, but I've never _actually _made it. Would you mind showing me?'

He showed me, and then I didn't get the job. I'm about 75% sure that the main reason as that I didn't know how to make the sauce.

Despite that, I can remember exactly how he made the sauce. I could make it for him again if he asked.

IMO, what he should have done is called me back in a week; and then asked me to make it again. I see it more important to pick things up, than to know things straight off the bat. As it happened, he made the sauce entirely different to the way I would have done if I had just steamed ahead and made it. So then what happens if you get someone in who can make hollandaise, but it is a different way than how you make it?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I can't say for sure but if I asked the same thing of a job candidate the end result hollandaise would not be the major part of the equation so much as watching you work and getting a feel for how you think and react in a kitchen. I can teach someone a different method and way of doing something much easier than I can change their basic personality and work habits.

Your answer to the chef was not wrong by any means. If I heard that response it would not be an automatic disqualification by any stretch, however it would raise flags and I would be sure to pay attention to assessing the candidates initiative during the remainder of the interview.


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

The two tests that I've been given that have been the most useless are french omlette and hollandaise because even though I can do these things well, generally the job won't require me to do them at all. I would much rather work a shift for free so I can show that I can do the work you're going to expect of me.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*OK.*_  That last post was one of the most brilliant things said in this thread _(outside of anything I said myself)_. French omlette and hollandaise sauce tests are the most stupid things you can look for, _unless of course_, all you make are French omlettes with hollandaise sauce.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

If you watch someone make a French omelette or a hollandaise can you surmise anything about their work habits?

Disclaimer: I have never given nor thought of giving a cooking test to a job candidate.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

*HEY!* Does bigger bold font lend credence to our posts? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

I think the omelette test is valid.  It's not so much about the end result as it is about watching how clean they work and attention to detail/proper use of heat.

My chef uses the 2 egg and onion test.   Poach an egg, fry an over easy egg, julianne half the onion, dice the other half, then caramelize the onion.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Larger, bolden or italicized fonts don't give anything to anyone necessarily, other than the person that uses those devices.  I like doing it, so I do it.  I apologize if you're not crazy about the idea.  I also like using full justification.  Sorry if you don't like that either.


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

rdm magic said:


> Just a heads up to you guys about your tests.
> 
> I went for a job. He asked me to make hollandaise. I've only worked at one Italian restaurant, where we have no need at all for it, so I told him what I thought was right. 'Chef, I know _how_ to make it, as in I've read the recipe, but I've never _actually _made it. Would you mind showing me?'
> 
> ...


The chef didn't ask you to make a hollandaise because he goes through a bunch of hollandaise every week, he asked because it is a basic sauce that requires some skill to make, and by determining whether or not you knew, he could judge your level of culinary expertise.

Calling you back in a week to see if you know how to make it then defeats the purpose. The tests are there to judge what an applicant already knows, not what they can learn in a week or a day. Some chefs, in some kitchens, don't need the type of cook that can make a hollandaise in their sleep because they have either the system or the time to train them. Other chefs may have more important things to do than to teach new employees how to make basic sauces, so they simply don't hire people below a certain skill level.


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

Brandon ODell said:


> The chef didn't ask you to make a hollandaise because he goes through a bunch of hollandaise every week, he asked because it is a basic sauce that requires some skill to make, and by determining whether or not you knew, he could judge your level of culinary expertise.
> 
> Calling you back in a week to see if you know how to make it then defeats the purpose. The tests are there to judge what an applicant already knows, not what they can learn in a week or a day. Some chefs, in some kitchens, don't need the type of cook that can make a hollandaise in their sleep because they have either the system or the time to train them. Other chefs may have more important things to do than to teach new employees how to make basic sauces, so they simply don't hire people below a certain skill level.


All I was saying is that regardless of what someone already knows, if it takes them being told a dozen times to pick something up, then to me they would be useless. I personally would rather teach someone from the start who picks stuff up the first time and remembers it for life than someone who knows some stuff but when I do have to show him something, can't get it for love nor money.


----------



## mayhem (May 19, 2013)

rdm magic said:


> All I was saying is that regardless of what someone already knows, if it takes them being told a dozen times to pick something up, then to me they would be useless. I personally would rather teach someone from the start who picks stuff up the first time and remembers it for life than someone who knows some stuff but when I do have to show him something, can't get it for love nor money.


I'm sure most students feel that way. Now, that's going to read like sarcasm, but it's not. Ok, it is a little bit, but hear me out: it is not a chef's job to teach you anything. Now, I haven't spent a single day in the kitchen where I haven't learned something, but that's due to my own ambition and dedication (and mistakes, and injuries, and that moment from god when that one fu*cking thing that's been kicking your a** makes perfect sense out of nowhere). And I have learned a lot from chefs I've worked with, but never, ever relied on them to teach me. If a chef I respect is taking 15 seconds to show me, personally, anything, I look at it like I just got a cookie. Kitchens are not classrooms- they are high functioning sociopaths that produce beautiful moments at dinner tables you never see, for people you never meet.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Mayhem said:


> I'm sure most students feel that way. Now, that's going to read like sarcasm, but it's not. Ok, it is a little bit, but hear me out: it is not a chef's job to teach you anything. Now, I haven't spent a single day in the kitchen where I haven't learned something, but that's due to my own ambition and dedication (and mistakes, and injuries, and that moment from god when that one fu*cking thing that's been kicking your a** makes perfect sense out of nowhere). And I have learned a lot from chefs I've worked with, but never, ever relied on them to teach me. If a chef I respect is taking 15 seconds to show me, personally, anything, I look at it like I just got a cookie. *Kitchens are not classrooms- they are high functioning sociopaths that produce beautiful moments at dinner tables you never see, for people you never meet.*


Damn well said.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Dice me an onion and make a French style omelet te


----------



## mayhem (May 19, 2013)

Thanks, MGA- I'm copyrighting that phrase for my memoir. I mean, I am now... 

On a serious note, one thing I look for in new hires is clear, concise, and constant communication on the line. While I'm not a chef (yet), I have run a few smaller kitchens, and there have been a number of cooks that just shut down during a Friday dinner service. Now, I'm in the minor leagues right now, and maybe it doesn't happen in the majors, but if I've seen nights where I'm talking to myself when we have 20 hanging and a wait list AND ticket time is five minutes away from getting straight embarrassing. That's when we do the Harlem Shuffle.

If I am ever completely batshit insane enough to start a kitchen with my own money, which will probably happen because who needs a love life anyway- that's what documentaries on the History Channel are for- I'm definitely going to do a two week staging process for new hires. A lot of people can talk and cook a good game, but I want to see the quality of their work after they've relaxed a bit and gotten comfortable in the kitchen.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

> *Kitchens are not classrooms- they are high functioning sociopaths that produce beautiful moments at dinner tables you never see, for people you never meet.*


Copyright it... and don't look back.


----------



## hpross (Feb 5, 2013)

So far the tests ive been given: 

Hollandaise
Staff Lunch
Mire Poix
Chicken Breast
Pasta - Cacio e Pepe
Rice (plain basmati rice)
What I think you should know: 

Basic mother sauces
Basic Cuts
Meat Temperatures (I use a probe)
French and Western omelette techniques
How to sharpen your knives


----------



## coyote (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm still laughing at that Spinal Bifida comment way at the top of this thread!! 

I don't usually have 'a test' but I love to do a working interview where they're with me for a few hours and I basically train them a bit... I can tell how well they follow directions, if they're more interested in learning or chatting, and basically see some of their knife work and such. I've had a few people who interview great and after 4 hours I can tell that the interview is the only thing they know how to do.


----------



## jgraeff1 (Jun 3, 2013)

I do a simple written test and a cooking test if they pass on the interview and written test. 

my written test does change but goes something like this-

1. Who invented the brigade system?

2. What is a consommé?

 2 a. Explain the step to make a consommé-

3. What is a roux? Explain how to make a roux. 

4.Which roux has the most thickening strength? 

5.Do you use salt when blanching green or red vegetables? 

6. How does salt affect boiling water?

7. What is Mesclun? 

8.How many teaspoons are in a tablespoon? 

9.What temperatures do you cook the following item to?

 a) chicken-

 b) fish-

 c) Medium rare NY Strip-

 d) pork-

10.What are the basic ingredients to make a hollandaise? 

11. Name all 5 mother sauces

 11 a. name 1 derivative of each mother sauce-

12. List how items should be stacked on a speed rack with raw chicken, fish,&  beef, cooked rice and cooked turkey? 

13. What is the ideal cooler temperature?  

14. Explain what FIFO stands for? 

15.If all prep is done and no tables to order what should you do? 

16.What is a remouillage? 

17. Explain how to make a glace from stock? 

18. Basic ingredients to a Chicken stock?

19. How long do you have to cool down a soup, sauce, or stock?

20. List proper steps to storing prepped food or sauces? 

Pretty basic stuff but i can get an idea of what they know and where they stand. Any chef should be able to get a perfect score on this test. 

For my cooking test i give them a bus tub with all the ingredients they need and ask them to cook scrambled eggs, eggs over easy, cook a piece of fish, and a risotto. If they can season and cook each to perfection while coming up together it gives me an indication they can cook.


----------



## jgraeff1 (Jun 3, 2013)

I do a simple written test and a cooking test if they pass on the interview and written test. 

my written test does change but goes something like this-

1. Who invented the brigade system?

2. What is a consommé?

 2 a. Explain the step to make a consommé-

3. What is a roux? Explain how to make a roux. 

4.Which roux has the most thickening strength? 

5.Do you use salt when blanching green or red vegetables? 

6. How does salt affect boiling water?

7. What is Mesclun? 

8.How many teaspoons are in a tablespoon? 

9.What temperatures do you cook the following item to?

 a) chicken-

 b) fish-

 c) Medium rare NY Strip-

 d) pork-

10.What are the basic ingredients to make a hollandaise? 

11. Name all 5 mother sauces

 11 a. name 1 derivative of each mother sauce-

12. List how items should be stacked on a speed rack with raw chicken, fish,&  beef, cooked rice and cooked turkey? 

13. What is the ideal cooler temperature?  

14. Explain what FIFO stands for? 

15.If all prep is done and no tables to order what should you do? 

16.What is a remouillage? 

17. Explain how to make a glace from stock? 

18. Basic ingredients to a Chicken stock?

19. How long do you have to cool down a soup, sauce, or stock?

20. List proper steps to storing prepped food or sauces? 

Pretty basic stuff but i can get an idea of what they know and where they stand. Any chef should be able to get a perfect score on this test. 

For my cooking test i give them a bus tub with all the ingredients they need and ask them to cook scrambled eggs, eggs over easy, cook a piece of fish, and a risotto. If they can season and cook each to perfection while coming up together it gives me an indication they can cook.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I wonder if Chef Masaharu Morimoto knows who invented the brigade system, or what FIFO is, or what a remouillage is?


----------



## jgraeff1 (Jun 3, 2013)

i bet he does, just because is Japanese doesn't mean he is ill informed. I wouldn't judge him like that or anyone for that matter. Do you think they do not rotate fresh fish and produce in japan? I can guarantee they do. Also like i said its a basic test to see what they know and where they are at. Honestly you should know these simple questions if you work in a kitchen. 

Just because no one uses remouillages doesn't mean you shouldn't know what it is. Knowledge is everything. I get tons of requests for sauces and dishes that are not on the menu that some of my guys don't know what they are, if i know, it only empowers me more, makes me more efficient and able to please my customers or beat my competitors. 

That being said i read tons of books of different cuisines and techniques that way i do know more than just what i have been taught. I have also learned about knives and how they function and work. I think this business has more to offer than just simple food you put on the menu. I hate when cooks have dull knives on the line and cannot get decent cuts.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I am sure that he is well aware of the theories behind all the questions, but he might not know the terms and acronyms.


----------



## chefamerica (Nov 18, 2011)

My first test is visual appearance, then i go over there resume and negotiate pay. If they make it through that then i give them a 1 to 3 day stage, usually i can tell if there going to work out the first day. The first thing i do is have them make staff meal and then throw them on the line for dinner service. if they make it to the end of the night there usually good by me.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*LOL.* _This thread gets better and better every day. _


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

jgraeff1 said:


> I do a simple written test and a cooking test if they pass on the interview and written test.
> 
> my written test does change but goes something like this-
> 
> ...


Could you please post the answers to these questions.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Have you ever been in a kitchen before?

Have you ever seen a grown man naked? 

_Candidate _... do you ever ... hang around the gymnasium? 

_Candidate_ ... do you like movies about gladiators? 

_Candidate_ ... have you ever been in a ... in a Turkish prison?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

IceMan said:


> Have you ever been in a kitchen before?
> 
> Have you ever seen a grown man naked?
> 
> ...


Please don't post the answers to those questions /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

A *brigade* is a major tactical military formation that is typically composed of three to six battalions plus supporting elements. It is roughly equivalent to an enlarged or reinforced regiment. Three or more brigades constitute a division.





  








800px-Latvian_platoon_at_Camp_Lejune.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Jun 5, 2013








The brigade was invented as a tactical unit by the Swedish king Gustavus Adolphus. It was introduced during the Thirty Years' War to overcome the lack of coordination between normal army structure consisting of regiments by appointing a senior officer. The term derives from Italian _brigata_, as used for example in the introduction to _The Decameron_ where it refers only to a group of ten, or Old French _brigare_, meaning "company" of an undefined size, which in turn derives from a Celtic root _briga_, which means "strife".

The so-called "brigada" was a well mixed unit, comprising infantry, cavalry and normally also artillery, designated for a special task. The size of such "brigada" was a reinforced "company" of up to two regiments. The "brigada" was the ancient form of the modern "task force".

This was copied in France by General Turenne, who made it a permanent standing unit, requiring the creation in 1667 of a permanent rank of _brigadier des armées du roi_ (literally translating to _brigadier of the armies of the king_) which would in time be renamed simply _Général de brigade_ (but would still be referred to occasionally as _brigadier_ for short).


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

How does salt affect boiling water?

_it makes it salty DUH_

Name all 5 mother sauces.

_mom, mommy, __mammy, __mum, milf_

name 1 derivative of each mother sauce-

_aunt, sister, step-mother, grammy, squeeze_

What is the ideal cooler temperature? 

_cold DUH, again_

If all prep is done and no tables to order what should you do? 

_go have a smoke with the waitresses _


----------



## jgraeff1 (Jun 3, 2013)

1. Who invented the brigade system? Escoffier

2. What is a consommé? Clarified broth made from stock and can be made into a soup. Usually is richly flavored.

2 a. Explain the step to make a consommé- Make a quality stock, once cooled, mix together mirepoix and other vegetables and herbs as needed. To that add protein such as beef, chicken, duck, etc & egg whites, add this to chilled stock, stir throughly and bring to a simmer, once raft has formed, make a hole to let the stock filter through raft. Strain through cheesecloth, skim and done.

3. What is a roux? thickening agent made from equal parts butter and flour Explain how to make a roux- heat clarified butter, then stir in flour, cook roughly 2 minutes for a white roux.

4.Which roux has the most thickening strength? white roux

5.Do you use salt when blanching green or red vegetables? Green

6. How does salt affect boiling water? Elevates boiling temperature and seasons it.

7. What is Mesclun? type of mixed greens

8.How many teaspoons are in a tablespoon? 3

9.What temperatures do you cook the following item to?

a) chicken-165

b) fish-145

c) Medium rare NY Strip-130-135

d) pork- pink- 140. through -160

10.What are the basic ingredients to make a hollandaise? Egg yolks, butter(clarified), lemon juice, water( or white wine if you prefer), cayenne( or tabasco), S&P.

11. Name all 5 mother sauces- Bechamel, Espanole, Veloute, Hollandaise, Tomato

11 a. name 1 derivative of each mother sauce-

Allemande, Perifueux, Cardinal, Provencal, Choron

12. List how items should be stacked on a speed rack with raw chicken, fish,& beef, cooked rice and cooked turkey?

top to bottom- Rice, Turkey, fish, beef, chicken

13. What is the ideal cooler temperature? 36-37

14. Explain what FIFO stands for? First in first out.

15.If all prep is done and no tables to order what should you do? Clean, organize the walk-in, check prep and order lists, stay busy.

16.What is a remouillage? reusing bones that have already been used to make a stock, will result in a weaker stock.

17. Explain how to make a glace from stock? Reduce until thick, skim and strain.

18. Basic ingredients to a Chicken stock? chicken bones, cold water, mirepoix, parsley. aromatics( bay leaves, thyme, garlic, peppercorns, clove etc)

19. How long do you have to cool down a soup, sauce, or stock? as quick as possible but has to be down to 70 in 2 hours and below 40 in another 4. If not discard

20. List proper steps to storing prepped food or sauces? Cool rapidly, transfer to cambro or appropriate container, label and date, cover with lid or plastic, and place in designated place in cooler or walk-in.

pretty simple... although you'd be surprised at how many miss them.


----------



## jgraeff1 (Jun 3, 2013)

I do a simple written test and a cooking test if they pass on the interview and written test.

my written test does change but goes something like this-

1. Who invented the brigade system? Escoffier

2. What is a consommé? Clarified broth made from stock and can be made into a soup. Usually is richly flavored.

2 a. Explain the step to make a consommé- Make a quality stock, once cooled, mix together mirepoix and other vegetables and herbs as needed. To that add protein such as beef, chicken, duck, etc & egg whites, add this to chilled stock, stir throughly and bring to a simmer, once raft has formed, make a hole to let the stock filter through raft. Strain through cheesecloth, skim and done.

3. What is a roux? thickening agent made from equal parts butter and flour Explain how to make a roux- heat clarified butter, then stir in flour, cook roughly 2 minutes for a white roux.

4.Which roux has the most thickening strength? white roux

5.Do you use salt when blanching green or red vegetables? Green

6. How does salt affect boiling water? Elevates boiling temperature and seasons it.

7. What is Mesclun? type of mixed greens

8.How many teaspoons are in a tablespoon? 3

9.What temperatures do you cook the following item to?

a) chicken-165

b) fish-145

c) Medium rare NY Strip-130-135

d) pork- pink- 140. through -160

10.What are the basic ingredients to make a hollandaise? Egg yolks, butter(clarified), lemon juice, water( or white wine if you prefer), cayenne( or tabasco), S&P.

11. Name all 5 mother sauces- Bechamel, Espanole, Veloute, Hollandaise, Tomato

11 a. name 1 derivative of each mother sauce-

Allemande, Perifueux, Cardinal, Provencal, Choron

12. List how items should be stacked on a speed rack with raw chicken, fish,& beef, cooked rice and cooked turkey?

top to bottom- Rice, Turkey, fish, beef, chicken

13. What is the ideal cooler temperature? 36-37

14. Explain what FIFO stands for? First in first out.

15.If all prep is done and no tables to order what should you do? Clean, organize the walk-in, check prep and order lists, stay busy.

16.What is a remouillage? reusing bones that have already been used to make a stock, will result in a weaker stock.

17. Explain how to make a glace from stock? Reduce until thick, skim and strain.

18. Basic ingredients to a Chicken stock? chicken bones, cold water, mirepoix, parsley. aromatics( bay leaves, thyme, garlic, peppercorns, clove etc)

19. How long do you have to cool down a soup, sauce, or stock? as quick as possible but has to be down to 70 in 2 hours and below 40 in another 4. If not discard

20. List proper steps to storing prepped food or sauces? Cool rapidly, transfer to cambro or appropriate container, label and date, cover with lid or plastic, and place in designated place in cooler or walk-in.


----------



## jgraeff1 (Jun 3, 2013)

cheflayne said:


> I am sure that he is well aware of the theories behind all the questions, but he might not know the terms and acronyms.


i completely agree there.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

jgraeff1 said:


> I do a simple written test and a cooking test if they pass on the interview and written test.
> 
> my written test does change but goes something like this-
> 
> ...


----------



## jgraeff1 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Not supposed to post here, but thanks *jgraeff1. *I got most of them right.


----------



## cstanford (Jul 3, 2008)

rdm magic said:


> All I was saying is that regardless of what someone already knows, if it takes them being told a dozen times to pick something up, then to me they would be useless. I personally would rather teach someone from the start who picks stuff up the first time and remembers it for life than someone who knows some stuff but when I do have to show him something, can't get it for love nor money.


Hollandaise is a good test. Who in the world could be interested in a career in the kitchen and not master at least a few sauces from the French repertoire. It's as much a test of your curiosity as anything else.

I used to ask a candidate to describe the last killer menu they did in their home kitchen, you know trying out new stuff - meal for a spouse, boyfriend, girlfriend, etc., and if anything in the list clicked with our pantry I would let them cook something from that menu. If they couldn't come up with something then they were a no hire -- people who have no drive to learn in their own home kitchens are no use to me at all.


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

That written test is laughable IMO.  It's pretty much is going to disqualify a lot of fantastic immigrant cooks who have never heard of Escoffier and will never have to make a hollandaise but people right out of culinary with no experience would pass with flying colors.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Twyst said:


> That written test is laughable IMO. It's pretty much is going to disqualify a lot of fantastic immigrant cooks who have never heard of Escoffier and will never have to make a hollandaise but people right out of culinary with no experience would pass with flying colors.


IKR....


----------



## mayhem (May 19, 2013)

CStanford said:


> Hollandaise is a good test. Who in the world could be interested in a career in the kitchen and not master at least a few sauces from the French repertoire. It's as much a test of your curiosity as anything else.
> 
> I used to ask a candidate to describe the last killer menu they did in their home kitchen, you know trying out new stuff - meal for a spouse, boyfriend, girlfriend, etc., and if anything in the list clicked with our pantry I would let them cook something from that menu. If they couldn't come up with something then they were a no hire -- people who have no drive to learn in their own home kitchens are no use to me at all.


It's interesting that someone brought up home kitchens. I honestly feel like a bumbling idiot in mine- especially when I'm doing dinner parties. In theory, the monthly dinner parties I host are a reprieve from the doldrums, and I get to play with food I really like. In reality, I turn into an absolute retard, and feel the urge to say to my best friends, "No, really, I do this professionally."




  








CAM00002.jpg




__
mayhem


__
Jun 19, 2013


__
1







This paella I didn't pre-cook the shrimp, assuming they would cook with the rest of the dish- definitely not an oversight I would have made at work.


----------



## tim caldwell (Feb 10, 2014)

Whenever I am considering hiring someone I use the four tests before even considering them.

1. Eggs: over easy, sunny side up, omelet, poached.

2. Protein: mid-well burger, deep fried chicken, mid-rare steak.

3. Knife skills: julienne carrots, french chop peppers, dice onions.

4. Trial by fire: Spend two hours of dinner rush on the line.

I'm always shocked by how many cooks can't complete the most rudimentary tasks, or fall to pieces when the line gets busy.

Some of the worst examples I've seen described themselves as a _Chef_ either in their resume or in the interview.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*LOL. OK*. For all those of you that just gotta test w/ a hollandaise, I had a guy walk in a shelter kitchen yesterday morning that would knock your socs off. Whenever I can I like to make a type of eggs benedict for the kitchen helpers. It's kinda like a cross of an eggs-b w/ an egg mc-muffin. Anyway ... the guy wants to help and jumps right in. He throws a stick of butter and a carton of egg-beaters in the blender w/ some lemon zest and some s&p. Blitzamundo. He then dumps it all into a stainless salad bowl over a screaming pot of boiling water. He whipped it w/ a wisk for +/- 3-minutes and viola ... killer sauce. I don't even like hollandaise. This stuff was really good.


----------



## veronporter (May 9, 2011)

Surprised at how archaic/irrelevant some of these cooking tests are. In my experience most good/modern restaurants either give you a protein and open access to the walk-in's/pantry and ask you to create a dish or give you a box full of ingredients and ask you to make something. I can't see how this isn't the best cooking test you could implement.

Also, that written test... wow. I'm not even gonna comment on that...


----------



## chefdrizzle (Dec 23, 2007)

that written test idea is quite great.. i think mystery baskets are always a good way to get an idea of the creativity of the individual.  X amount of ingredients, make a salad/app and an entree in an hour.  Granted the creativity is one thing but i also like to put the pressure on and watch how he executes everything.  its not the same kind of pressure as being on a line during a busy friday night service but when you dont even have the job yet and the person hiring you is watching your every move and judging you, it shows a lot of how the person can react and be proactive.  Either that or they buckle under pressure.  

Also regardless of talent in the kitchen, personality and being able to envision this persons emotions and workmanship with your current crew is always something to keep in mind. The kid could do amazing in whatever tests you have, but sometimes there are people you just cant work with because of their demeanor and it ends up bringing everyone in the downward spiral of their lives.  Seen it happen so its definitely something to keep in mind.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Is there any value to this _"mystery box"_ thing if whatever is made is _not on the menu_? Why not just hand said applicant a menu and say _"Make this, that and something else"_?!? Doesn't it make sense to have someone cook something from the station that you plan to put them at?!?

_We work in kitchens ... This ain'te rocket surgery._​


----------



## chefdrizzle (Dec 23, 2007)

i guess it all really depends on what the person who's hiring is looking for.. some people just want drones to stay in one position and never grow but master what they were intended to do.. others look for people they can feel comfortable training to learn and go beyond things they have attempted before.  I guess its a kind of test of passion.. its up to the chef to pick the ingredients, he can therefore do exactly as you said Iceman and just put ingredients of a dish that is already on their menu, or they can give them items that are in season but random and see what they can come up with.  But then its always important to ask questions about how they came about the dish, like showing your work on a math test.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

We get paid for putting good food on plates that we want to come back empty. In all the kitchens I worked in last year, _the most important quality need was the ability to speak Spanish_. From the beginning of this thread, the things I've found the most non-important was the ability to make hollandaise sauce and/or a French omelet. That written test thing was a really good laugher too. Please think to yourself of all the places that you know of or have worked in where a new hire was given any room to be creative and go beyond what is on the menu. Going creative with anything outside of a staff meal will get you shown the door in any of the really good places I've worked. Please don't kid yourself believing that the biggest percentage of hires are not exactly what you said, _"drones"_ expected to master the positions they are given. Name me any known or big-name chef that has gone through all they have, that is interested in letting anyone else go creative on their recipes.

_We work in kitchens ... This ain'te rocket surgery._​


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

IceMan said:


> We get paid for putting good food on plates that we want to come back empty. In all the kitchens I worked in last year, _the most important quality need was the ability to speak Spanish_. From the beginning of this thread, the things I've found the most non-important was the ability to make hollandaise sauce and/or a French omelet. That written test thing was a really good laugher too. Please think to yourself of all the places that you know of or have worked in where a new hire was given any room to be creative and go beyond what is on the menu. Going creative with anything outside of a staff meal will get you shown the door in any of the really good places I've worked. Please don't kid yourself believing that the biggest percentage of hires are not exactly what you said, _"drones"_ expected to master the positions they are given. Name me any known or big-name chef that has gone through all they have, that is interested in letting anyone else go creative on their recipes.
> 
> _We work in kitchens ... This ain'te rocket surgery._​


I'm thinking the same thing. The "tests" offered here are heavily biased towards specific things that the test giver thinks are important, but they may not be important to everyone. Hollandaise is a great example; it's hard to imagine an experienced cook that can't make it, but what does that tell you? That she watched Food Network? I don't need a sautee guy that can make great hollandaise since we almost never use it- I need one that can keep ten pans going for three hours without burning the place down.

Likewise I've never worked anywhere that the new line cooks were expected to be creating menu items right out of the gate. That's what the chef is for most of the time. I know nowadays everyone is supposed to a be a precious, special and unique snowflake but a perfect drone is more useful in a kitchen than a snowflake!


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

IceMan said:


> We get paid for putting good food on plates that we want to come back empty. In all the kitchens I worked in last year, _the most important quality need was the ability to speak Spanish_. From the beginning of this thread, the things I've found the most non-important was the ability to make hollandaise sauce and/or a French omelet. That written test thing was a really good laugher too. Please think to yourself of all the places that you know of or have worked in where a new hire was given any room to be creative and go beyond what is on the menu. Going creative with anything outside of a staff meal will get you shown the door in any of the really good places I've worked. Please don't kid yourself believing that the biggest percentage of hires are not exactly what you said, _"drones"_ expected to master the positions they are given. Name me any known or big-name chef that has gone through all they have, that is interested in letting anyone else go creative on their recipes.
> 
> _We work in kitchens ... This ain'te rocket surgery._​





Phaedrus said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. The "tests" offered here are heavily biased towards specific things that the test giver thinks are important, but they may not be important to everyone. Hollandaise is a great example; it's hard to imagine an experienced cook that can't make it, but what does that tell you? That she watched Food Network? I don't need a sautee guy that can make great hollandaise since we almost never use it- I need one that can keep ten pans going for three hours without burning the place down.
> 
> Likewise I've never worked anywhere that the new line cooks were expected to be creating menu items right out of the gate. That's what the chef is for most of the time. I know nowadays everyone is supposed to a be a precious, special and unique snowflake but a perfect drone is more useful in a kitchen than a snowflake!


Iceman and Phaedrus speak the truth, the most i got creative last year was making the staff meal lol.

I did have a chance to work at a place that changed its menu everyday, but even with that the menus were not created by the staff and yes the *chef. *

The last places i worked at basically asked me to stage, if they wanted to hire me it was entirely up to them after the end of the shift, i didnt have to make an hollandaise, nor a bernaise, nor a veloute, i simply needed to sweat bullets and work my ass off just like any other day in the kitchen.


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Just a stage. Its as easy as that. And that written test was a real laugher. Cook a strip to 135-140 and expect it mid rare with a proper rest? That bad boys coming coming out mid well if thats what your doing. Who temps steaks on q line anyway?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Standardized tests are for bureaucrats that need validation for the work they do.  Besides, you cook a piece of fish to 145 or a chicken breast to 165 you got yourself a pretty dry and overcooked piece of crap.


----------



## absolutecook (Jan 16, 2014)

Having a "test" for a potential hire has more to do with a chef's ego than whether or not that cook can pull their weight. It's a total power trip to say "You can't make hollandaise, then you aren't a good cook, get out." Personally, I look for genuine enthusiasm, the ability to focus for long stretches of time, and multitasking. These are basic traits that young cooks have to possess. The more experienced line cooks, whom you will have to pay more for, have to be flexible, and have to demonstrate that they have moves and can adapt quickly to their surroundings. Whether or not someone can make a hollandaise is not a good measure of a cook. I've worked in a total of 11 restaurants, and 1 of them actually made hollandaise for brunch. It's an old school sauce reserved for eggs Benedict and salmon from the 80's.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

well……bureaucreats or not.

but hollandaise is a good test to see whether you know any basic skills.

as are cutting techniques, and general haccp knowledge

but enthusiasm/ drive is what counts, all the rest can be learned.

its good to have some points to set out with when you hire someone, but it totally depends on the restaurant.

and the whim of the person interviewing you  

I have experienced if you show that you REALLY want to work for that place, and can bring that out in the interview, and tell them about your passions etc, good chance they want to hire you.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Another big issue is that someone can make beautiful hollandaise when they have all day but not be able to hold down their station if they have more than a few orders.  I see that a lot, unfortunately.


----------



## norgebishop (Feb 2, 2014)

I was given a written test like that one time after my stage. I ripped the paper up and walked out after seeing that the guys on their line sucked, wasn't clean, and stayed in the weeds all night when they were doing less than 100 covers. Book smarts doesn't mean shit when your getting your ass handed to you on the line. That's not a test for an interview, that looks more like a test from a classical French textbook for a culinary school.

"Serve God, serve people, serve great food."

-F. Tiess-


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Bishop i agree with you.

This year i worked with a girl, she was amazingly book smart. had great ideas, and was looking for a chef job.

Well she was asked to come in and stage and work the line to get a feeling of things if she wanted to work there.

Note: she wanted to work at the restaurant considering we were having a wedding oneday and she crashed the event, handing out business cards and making small talk with guests she didnt even know. I honestly wanted to ask someone to put her out lol.

Anyway she comes in, her resume looks decent, culinary school grad, 5 years of experience, worked in italy for 3 years at some decent places.

Well we all start doing prep, and we needed someone to supreme some oranges about 10....she did the first 2 oranges poorly, left them filled with seeds and the white layer of the peel. She fixed and and proceeds. One hour later she barely has 10 oranges done, peeled poorly and a hell of a lot of seeds. Our dishwasher came in and helped her <_< did it twice as fast and 100% better then her.

We then gave her some pork loin, for her to clean, to butcher, and get some bacon out of it.

Well she couldnt even do that, and then one of the line cooks comes in and does the job in 15 minutes <_<. She was taking 20 just attempting to remove a layer of unnecessary fat, idk i wasnt even paying attention, she literally was holding us back and delaying our prep.

On the line she was the slowest, the least organized and couldnt work clean. No sense of urgency and by the end of the day she decides she wants to work the pass.... well she delayed us on the pass and we were in the weeds until she just stopped....

Since it was her first day <_< she came in again the next day because maybe she was nervous...

She was surprisingly worse....

When my shift was over me and my chef were going to get some coffee during our break until the dinner rush, we invite her and she joins in.

We were going to get a bus, thats when she refused, decided she didnt want to take the bus, and invented a half ass excuse for her to leave, and left us planted in aww. She was some petty little rich girl, and couldnt take the bus, and rather have us take a cab pay double just to go about 15 blocks in the city.

She was bad on the line, and out of the line. Never saw her again, and when ever she puts things on facebook talking about her professionalism, im the first to call bullsh*t LOL.

I know i ranted, and jacked the thread, but i couldnt help it.

Im sorry guys /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Kaique, she was really handing out business cards at a wedding!? Im shaking my head right now that's ridiculous. I'm hoping she was fired shortly after


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Well after her 2 days of staging, it was agreed that we would have to be crazy to hire her.

But since the GM is a 20 yr old , who enjoys female women with a nice rack, he wanted to hire her. SMH, but we didnt lol.

Well she isnt working in the kitchen, instead she does culinary classes for young children teaching them how to decorate cupcakes... no im not kidding lol <_<

I havent heard any news from her yet, but after i left my job, i wouldnt be surprised if she was called back /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

It's taken me a year to figure it out, but ultimately hiring's still very much a random roll of the dice, whether you use a stage, interview, written test, etc.  I prefer to use a combination of interview and stage to gauge the applicant's interest and relative ability, but it's hard to say if they can sustain the level of energy they exhibit during their stage, some people simply burn out faster or have other career plans in mind, etc.  At least the stages weed out the terribly obvious people who clearly aren't in it to cook or aren't of the right mindset.  Being able to tell me that Escoffier codified the brigade system tells me far less


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Totally agree. I love culinary history and cuisine knowledge almost more than anybody. It however has just about nothing to do with if somebody is able to throw pans on a 350 cover Friday night.


----------



## youngchefkarl (Dec 12, 2013)

Seeing how they perform on the line right away and how they get along with the fellow chefs gives me a decent indication if they will work out. The biggest thing that turns me off is when everyone brings their egos, doesn't have any respect, and doesn't listen, that will get you shown the door.


----------



## odo1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Make a biscuit!


----------

